# Samsung S27C590 H leicht milchige Flecken bei dunklem Hintergrund



## Kaki008 (22. Oktober 2014)

Hey Leute,

Ich habe meinen Samsung S27C590H jetzt schon seit Februar und immer auf Optimalkontrast gehabt. Heute wollte ich mich mal bisschen an den Einstellungen versuchen, um vielleicht noch etwas rauszuholen.. Dabei fällt mir auf, dass wenn es bei einem Film recht dunkel ist oder dieser einen schwarzen Rand hat, vereinzelt solche Hellen flecken gibt sag ich jetzt mal. Der Monitor ist dort einfach nicht GANZ schwarz wie beim Rest. Ist das normal? Wenn nein, was kann man da machen? Achja bei Optimalkontrast war das auch schon immer so. Ich habe das einmal rechts unten ziemlich groß und 2 mal oben.


----------



## Addi (22. Oktober 2014)

Meinst du sowas hier ? Lichthöfe beim Monitor
Das wäre dann unvermeidbar. Da kommst du nicht um einen neuen Monitor herum.

Das ist halt die Hintergrundbeleuchtung die das Bild hell macht. Die wurde ja bei alten monitoren durch Leuchtröhren realisiert wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.

mfg


----------



## Kaki008 (22. Oktober 2014)

Genau sowas!! Das ist aber kein Defekt oder?  Es stört mich jetzt auch eigentlich gar nicht.. Fällt nur bei Filmen auf, die einen schwarzen Rand haben, da nicht ganz Full HD..


----------



## Addi (22. Oktober 2014)

Das ist normal. Weiß aber halt auch nicht wie extrem das bei dir ist. 
Kannst ja mal versuchen ein wenig mit der Helligkeit rumzuspielen, kann schon helfen.


----------



## Kaki008 (23. Oktober 2014)

Hier ist mal ein Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Addi (23. Oktober 2014)

Das sieht aber schon sehr unschön aus. Ist das nur so extrem auf dem Bild, oder sieht das live genauso schlimm aus ?


----------



## Kaki008 (23. Oktober 2014)

Das sieht live exakt so aus..


----------



## Addi (23. Oktober 2014)

Kenne den Monitor leider nicht, denke aber das dieser nur am Rand LED´s für die Hintergrundbeleuchtung hat und der Rest durch Lichtleitfolien versucht wird homogen auszuleuchten.

Das Resultat sieht dann wie bei dir aus, leider.


----------



## Kaki008 (23. Oktober 2014)

Okay danke für die Antworten  Habe mal ne Mail and Redcoon mit genauer Beschreibung und Bild gesendet.. Mal sehn, ob da jemand antwortet, der da Ahnung hat..


----------



## BloodySuicide (23. Oktober 2014)

ist normal. kann man ganz gut raus "massieren". TFT-Reiniger und weiches Tuch


----------



## Kaki008 (23. Oktober 2014)

Wirklich? Erklär mal


----------



## JoM79 (23. Oktober 2014)

Würde mich aber auch interessieren.


----------



## Kaki008 (23. Oktober 2014)

Ah habe mal gegoogelt und das hier gefunden.. 
Massives Clouding und oder lichthfe am 55la6608, LG - HIFI-FORUM

Werd ich nachher mal probieren


----------



## haii91 (23. Oktober 2014)

Kaki008 schrieb:


> Ah habe mal gegoogelt und das hier gefunden..
> Massives Clouding und oder lichthfe am 55la6608, LG - HIFI-FORUM
> 
> Werd ich nachher mal probieren


 
hast du es schon ausprobiert? klappt das? würde mich wahnsinnig interessieren .


----------



## Kaki008 (23. Oktober 2014)

Mache ich jetzt gleich! Werde dann berichten!


----------



## Kaki008 (23. Oktober 2014)

Also, wenn man die Kanten vom Monitor bisschen fester zudrückt, verschwinden die Lichthöfe komplett..

EDIT: sorry doppelpost.


----------



## Aemkeisdna (23. Oktober 2014)

Lichthöfe habe ich bei meinen Panel mit lockern der Schrauben in griff bekommen.


----------



## Kaki008 (23. Oktober 2014)

Die Frage ist wie komme ich bei meinem Monitor an die schrauben?  Ich seh keine einzige...


----------



## Aemkeisdna (23. Oktober 2014)

Gute Frage. Habe am Ursprung der Lichthöfe die Schrauben gelockert.


----------



## haii91 (23. Oktober 2014)

Aemkeisdna schrieb:


> Gute Frage. Habe am Ursprung der Lichthöfe die Schrauben gelockert.


 
was hast du für ein monitor?


----------

